# Buyers ATV Spreader



## M&MSnow Removal (Feb 3, 2009)

Just curious if anyone on here has this if so how well does it work with salt. And do you have pics of it mounted on your atv?


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

i want one... but ave no clue if there good with salt


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I have a new salt spreader for sale. It's made by Magnum. Basically it's the same as a Meyer Jr. It's made to use with a 2" receiver and hold 200lbs of bagged salt. Great for a ATV or small SUV/truck. PM me if interested.


----------

